# Вылетают игры без ошибок windows 10



## komap17

Помогите плиз. Вылетают игры без ошибок. Время каждый раз по разному, может через 5 минут , может через минуту выкинуть. 






GetSystemInfo (GSI) Parser: PC Compatibility Checker


Kaspersky GetSystemInfo (GSI) Parser allows you to check and fix PC compatibility issues between Kaspersky products and other software. Troubleshoot with Kaspersky GSI Parser!




www.getsysteminfo.com


----------



## Lunik

Приветствую! Вылетают только игры? или ПК полностью выключается перезагружается?
По логам у Вас периодически происходит отключение ПК
Причина этому: HID\VID_046D&PID_0AA7&MI Это похоже на Мышку Logitech могу ошибаться


> Сбой загрузки драйвера \Driver\WudfRd для устройства HID\VID_046D&PID_0AA7&MI_03&Col02\7&499f275&0&0001


Так же имеются BSOD который так же указывает на проблему с драйверами.

Обновите BIOS До актуальный версии:


> F13 от 2022/03/28
> 
> Checksum : C279
> Support driver installation in Windows without driver disc


----------



## NickM

Lunik написал(а):


> Так же имеются BSOD который так же указывает на проблему с драйверами.


В таком случае можно было бы и в дамп заглянуть...


----------



## Lunik

NickM написал(а):


> В таком случае можно было бы и в дамп заглянуть...


Конечно можно) Он всего был один и более понятно в связи с чем. Но заранее будем готовы

@komap17, Выполните эти действия

С помощью Win+Pause откройте окно с параметрами системы, выберите «*Дополнительные параметры системы*» (Advanced system settings). Во вкладке «*Дополнительно*» (Advanced), раздел «*Загрузка и восстановление*» (Startup and Recovery) нажмите кнопку «*Параметры*» (Settings). В открывшемся окне настройте действия при отказе системы. Поставьте галку в чек-боксе «*Записать события в системный журнал*» (Write an event to the system log), выберите тип дампа (Малый тип дампа)


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Приветствую! Вылетают только игры? или ПК полностью выключается перезагружается?
> По логам у Вас периодически происходит отключение ПК
> Причина этому: HID\VID_046D&PID_0AA7&MI Это похоже на Мышку Logitech могу ошибаться
> 
> Так же имеются BSOD который так же указывает на проблему с драйверами.
> 
> Обновите BIOS До актуальный версии:


ПО разному, бывает браузер вылетает, бывают игры (разные) пару раз синий экран вылетал.

Спасибо, попробую. Как действия выполню , отпишусь.


----------



## komap17

Проблема осталась, изначально переставили оперативную память во 2 и 4 слоты, игры стали работать дольше но со временем вылеты продолжились. Биос обновили до F13 версии.





GetSystemInfo (GSI) Parser: PC Compatibility Checker


Kaspersky GetSystemInfo (GSI) Parser allows you to check and fix PC compatibility issues between Kaspersky products and other software. Troubleshoot with Kaspersky GSI Parser!




www.getsysteminfo.com


----------



## Lunik

А вы можете написать Какой БП используете и покупался он вместе со сборкой или старый?
Напишите полный конфиг пожалуйста( Интересует Память Видеокарта и БП)
Начнем по порядку. у Вас есть Ошибки Application Popup Код 56 (Это не критично но они есть)

1. Компьютер зависает вы его выключаете с кнопки? Потому что постоянно отключение питания
2. Отключите *Быстрый запуск, Режим Гибернации*, И настройки в *энергопотреблении поставьте Макс. Производительность*
3. В настройках БИОС ничего не меняли? Зайдите в BIOS найдите там Раздел *Platform Power *и параметр* Power Loading *Выставьте *Enabled*
4. Обновите драйвера на устройства Logitech да лучше актулизируйте все драйвера с офф сайта, но без всякий ДрайверПаков
5. Удалить Утилиты от Gigabyte на время тестирования


----------



## machito

@komap17, изначально нужно писать характеристики железа!!! Сколько лет компу, когда проводили диагностику системы и чистку. Чем подробнее тем быстрее будут наводящие на решение проблемы ответы.


----------



## komap17

komap17 написал(а):


> Проблема осталась, изначально переставили оперативную память во 2 и 4 слоты, игры стали работать дольше но со временем вылеты продолжились. Биос обновили до F13 версии.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GetSystemInfo (GSI) Parser: PC Compatibility Checker
> 
> 
> Kaspersky GetSystemInfo (GSI) Parser allows you to check and fix PC compatibility issues between Kaspersky products and other software. Troubleshoot with Kaspersky GSI Parser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.getsysteminfo.com


ПК полностью новый. Все комплектующие покупались новые:
Процессор: 11th Gen Intel (R) Core(TM) i5 - 11400F @2.60 GHz 2.59 GHz
Оперативная память : AMD Radeon R7 Perfoamance Series [R748G2606U2S-U] 8 GB две штуки
Блок питания : be quiet System Power 9 700W [BN248]
Материнская плата: GIGABYTE B560 HD3, LGA 1200 Intel B560, ATX, Ret
Видеокарта: KFA2 Geforce RTX 3070 CORE (LHR) [37NSL6MD2KCK]
SSD: AMD R5SL480G и Netac NVME SSD 500G

Компьютер не зависает и не вылетает. Просто игра закрывается без какой либо ошибки.
Пункты которые расписали попробовал. Не помогло.


----------



## machito

komap17 написал(а):


> ПО разному, бывает браузер вылетает, бывают игры (разные) пару раз синий экран вылетал.


Синева... варианты - ОЗУ не совместима по частоте с процем. 
Проблемы с хардом. Видяха. Или всё банально просто - Винда кривая. 
Но вероятнее всего думаю винда. Если не особо понимаешь лучше обратиться к мастеру.


----------



## komap17

machito написал(а):


> Синева... варианты - ОЗУ не совместима по частоте с процем.
> Проблемы с хардом. Видяха. Или всё банально просто - Винда кривая.
> Но вероятнее всего думаю винда. Если не особо понимаешь лучше обратиться к мастеру.


Две разные виндоус 10 переустанавливал, думаю проблема не в ней


----------



## machito

komap17 написал(а):


> Две разные виндоус 10 переустанавливал, думаю проблема не в ней


нужна практика и опыт, иначе ничего не раскопать.


----------



## Lunik

Lunik написал(а):


> 1. Компьютер зависает вы его выключаете с кнопки? Потому что постоянно отключение питания


????


----------



## Lunik

Lunik написал(а):


> 2. Отключите *Быстрый запуск, Режим Гибернации*, И настройки в *энергопотреблении поставьте Макс. Производительность*
> 3. В настройках БИОС ничего не меняли? Зайдите в BIOS найдите там Раздел *Platform Power *и параметр* Power Loading *Выставьте *Enabled*
> 4. Обновите драйвера на устройства Logitech да лучше актулизируйте все драйвера с офф сайта, но без всякий ДрайверПаков
> 5. Удалить Утилиты от Gigabyte на время тестирования


Эти пункты?


----------



## Lunik

Игры все вылетают? 
Давайте всетаки сделаем Тест памяти (Не самый лучшиый выбор памяти )
Скачайте OCCT выберите тест памяти и заустиет и дождитесь окончания.


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> ????


компьютер не зависает, просто игра вылетает без ошибки и всё. Игры да любые, просто которые более требовательные быстрее вылетают чем менее требовательные.


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Эти пункты?


это всё сделал, не помогло


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Игры все вылетают?
> Давайте всетаки сделаем Тест памяти (Не самый лучшиый выбор памяти )
> Скачайте OCCT выберите тест памяти и заустиет и дождитесь окончания.


как сделаю, отпишусь.


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Игры все вылетают?
> Давайте всетаки сделаем Тест памяти (Не самый лучшиый выбор памяти )
> Скачайте OCCT выберите тест памяти и заустиет и дождитесь окончания.


11 показало ошибок. Но как смотреть какие ошибки не понял


----------



## komap17

Второй раз запустил без игры, ошибок нет.


----------



## Lunik

komap17 написал(а):


> компьютер не зависает, просто игра вылетает без ошибки и всё. Игры да любые, просто которые более требовательные быстрее вылетают чем менее требовательные.


Просто в логах у вас четко видно, что вы компьютер или пренудительно выключаете через кнопку, или он сам выключается.


----------



## Lunik

komap17 написал(а):


> 11 показало ошибок. Но как смотреть какие ошибки не понял


Где эти ошибки? достаточно скриншота этих ошибок
игры все вылетают или определенный?


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Просто в логах у вас четко видно, что вы компьютер или пренудительно выключаете через кнопку, или он сам выключается.


странно, ничего такого нету.


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Где эти ошибки? достаточно скриншота этих ошибок
> игры все вылетают или определенный?


Делал тест через другую программу. Результат такой. Игры все вылетают.


----------



## NickM

komap17 написал(а):


> Оперативная память : AMD Radeon R7 Perfoamance Series [R748G2606U2S-U] 8 GB две штуки





komap17 написал(а):


> Результат такой.


+1 к утверждению, что память аж от самой "AMD" хлам-хламом, как бы кто за неё не ручался...


----------



## Lunik

komap17 написал(а):


> Делал тест через другую программу. Результат такой. Игры все вылетают.


Сделайте тест планок по отдельности, тест запускаете из под Системы? или Загрузочный диск?


----------



## machito

machito написал(а):


> Синева... варианты - ОЗУ не совместима по частоте с процем.


@komap17, ранее писал, по частоте подходит, смотрели характеристики?


----------



## NickM

machito написал(а):


> ранее писал, по частоте подходит,


Скорее всего просто одна битая планка из двух.


----------



## komap17

на флешку загружал


Lunik написал(а):


> Сделайте тест планок по отдельности, тест запускаете из под Системы? или Загрузочный диск?


хорошо попробую, как сделаю отпишусь


----------



## komap17

machito написал(а):


> @komap17, ранее писал, по частоте подходит, смотрели характеристики?


не понял вопрос.


----------



## komap17

Lunik написал(а):


> Сделайте тест планок по отдельности, тест запускаете из под Системы? или Загрузочный диск?


тест запускал с флешки


----------



## komap17

Сделал тест плашек по отдельности, 0 ошибок и если на одной плашке играешь, то не вылетает ничего. Как так?


----------



## machito

komap17 написал(а):


> Сделал тест плашек по отдельности, 0 ошибок и если на одной плашке играешь, то не вылетает ничего. Как так?


не совместимость значит.


----------



## komap17

machito написал(а):


> не совместимость значит.


не совместимость двух одинаковых оператив?


----------



## machito

komap17 написал(а):


> не совместимость двух одинаковых оператив?


Почему сразу всё внимание на планки? В железе что то не так имею ввиду, если по одной работают а в паре нет. Меняйте имхо.


----------



## NickM

komap17 написал(а):


> SSD: AMD R5SL480G и Netac NVME SSD 500G





machito написал(а):


> В железе что то не так имею ввиду


----------



## machito

komap17 написал(а):


> Проблема осталась, изначально переставили оперативную память во 2 и 4 слоты, игры стали работать дольше но со временем вылеты продолжились. Биос обновили до F13 версии.


Обычно используется 1- 2, или 1-3 либо что в настройках биоса смотрите. в любом случае вам выяснять, у нас нет доступа.


----------



## komap17

дак сдавать идти оперативку или ссдшники все таки?)


----------



## komap17

machito написал(а):


> Обычно используется 1- 2, или 1-3 либо что в настройках биоса смотрите. в любом случае вам выяснять, у нас нет доступа.


хорошо спасибо, еще потестирую


----------

